# Stanley #6 Type 10 restoration



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Came across this plane on the bay.

Plane does not look bad except for what ever reason was tagged,
"yellow". Do not know if this was done intentionally or was done out of revenge. By the pics on line it did look like a type 10. Two patent dates with a frog adjusting screw.

When I received it the blade confirmed my suspicions, having only
STANLEY across the top. That sort of logo stamp was produced in 1909. My data for that can be found here.
http://primeshop.com/access/woodwork/stanleyplane/DataMisc.htm

I usually work on the wood while I give the bed a bath, electrolysis was my choice for this one, hoping some of the paint would come loose, tote and knob will be soaked in DA to help eliminate some sanding time.

Here is some pics, and for those who have not done a restore, I will walk this one through with pics and progress, and most of all the methods.

Criticism, is welcomed as well as advice.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Not sure if the crappy yellow is the worst paint job I have seen, or the worse case of overspray. Either way, the yellow is likely to come off easily, perhaps just paper towel and mineral spirits.

I recently had good luck scraping a tote to remove the old lacquer finish. I was trying to scrape to remove the drips of paint, likely careless "accident". The paint and lacquer came off.









I scraped the entire tote, then used a sanding mop. Much improved, and can now see the grain.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

That is so much nicer, like seeing the grain look. Adding a finish will bring it out that much more.

Soaked the knob and the tote in DA really did not aid in taken the finish and paint off. So it was various grades of sanding sponges and final 1200 sandpaper take it to bare wood. A little more fine sanding and I should be ready to apply a finish to the wood.

Will try the mineral spirits to take the yellow paint off. Am curious to see how much of the original japanning remains.
Here is some pics of the Tote and Knob after sanding, some more to go though.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Yellow paint looks like owner's markings to keep it separate from other people's tools on a job site.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

the universe will be more inline once that yellow is gone.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

I have tried various things to get paint splatter off with good results not spoiling the Japanning underneath. I've used Goof Off, and the different kinds of removers that come in little bottles for Latex Paint, and Enamel removers. I don't remember the brand names, but they are where all the other removers are in a big box store.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well tried what I had on hand, paint thinner, Acetone, and even electrolysis did not faze the yellow.
Had soaked the frog and screws in lemon juice overnight, they came out great. missed soaking the tote and knob screws though.
Brass was clean-up with ketchup..
Finally used the dremel like tool to clean up the yellow paint, will now have to paint, not usually my style.
Still a far ways to go but it is getting there.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

looking good!!


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

That's coming along nicely.....I sure don't miss the yellow.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

After cleaning the bed a little more it was time to paint, waiting on some 100% tung oil, will finish the tote and knob.
Here it is, still a far way to go but looks better than the yellow.


----------



## Muhheakantuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Looks great so far acowboy! One question- what's that little plane immediately behind the No. 6? It looks like just the tote, no extended sole or anything else. It also looks like there's currently no iron on it.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Muhheakantuck said:


> Looks great so far acowboy! One question- what's that little plane immediately behind the No. 6? It looks like just the tote, no extended sole or anything else. It also looks like there's currently no iron on it.


That is a Stanley No4 Type 11 Phoenix plane...lol...it works..
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/butt-plane-58503/


----------



## Muhheakantuck (Dec 10, 2013)

acowboy said:


> That is a Stanley No4 Type 11 Phoenix plane...lol...it works..
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/butt-plane-58503/


Ah, I see now. That's a really cool way of using a broken plane. Never would've thought of that myself


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

adot45 came across one about a month ago, he is also a good plane restorer. 
Both of us cant see wasting a plane for parts, and fixing a broken one is even better..Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow that's weird because a very good friend used to paint all of his tools yellow like that. I went to visit him once and he had all of his tools laid out on a tarp across his driveway spraying everything yellow with a airless sprayer. :huh:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Well marking tools has been done for century's, this was a little extreme in my view.
I guess you can say I am marking it also. But I rather think that anyone of us who do a clean-up or restoration, is just trying to bring it back to what it might of looked like originally.
And to be a tool to be used again, like it was made for.:cowboy:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, have two more pics,
Still have to paint the frog on the Type 10, and finish the Tote and Knob.
Along side of the #10 is my #15 with Tote and Knob finished with,
Minwax wipe on poly.
#10 Tote and Knob will be finished with 100%Tung oil and maybe True Oil as the final coats. 
The two sixes together..."Boxcar"..


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, They sure look nice!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

:thumbsup: A couple of nice #6's there acowboy


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Have the tote and knob finished now, frog is done also.
Next will be flattening the sole and sides. Put a scary edge on the blade.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

That's a long way from the yellow monster you started with. Nice job.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks,
Now the real work comes in, bed is true but heck of a lot longer than a #4.
That's more sanding of the sole than I really want to, usually why I save that for last...
And my skill at sharpening a plane blade needs to be improved.
But I can sharpen a knife to "real scary sharp"....lol


----------

